# How Often To Feed Baby Caribe?



## ferlon (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey everyone, just received my 1" caribe from Aquascape and they are in good condition, except one. But anywho I was wondering how often I should feed these guys to avoid cannibalism, and just to know so they can be full. Thanks in advance!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

2-3 times a day, they love bloodworms at this age


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

^^^ 2-3 times a day and def some bloodworms

I'd put some dither fish (danios, tetras) in there with them so they'll eat them before they eat each other


----------



## ferlon (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank ypu guys for the advice. You guys are right about those bloodworms, they devoured them when I fed them earlier.


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

I just recently got 10 1" caribe as well, I put 80 white cloud tetras(it think thats what they are) in the tank and they were all gone within 3-4 days. They were rather small, but I figured they would last longer than that.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I've tried tetras before too and the same thing happened, 3-4 days and they're gone. I have had success with zebra danios & giant danios they seem to last longer for me


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

nilocg said:


> I just recently got 10 1" caribe as well, I put 80 white cloud tetras(it think thats what they are) in the tank and they were all gone within 3-4 days. They were rather small, but I figured they would last longer than that.


How much did 80 tetras cost you... where did you get them?

Local I can only find them for $1:50-$2:00ea... $160 in feeder fish lol I cant swing that.


----------



## nilocg (Apr 5, 2010)

They were 8 for $1. So $8 for all of them.


----------

